# Wanna loose weight? Start with the cutlery



## oivind_dahle (Apr 19, 2012)

If I wasn't broke I would have bought this:

http://thecheeky.com/eat-fit

Would help me become like Brad Pitt in Troja in no time


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 19, 2012)

The things people think of!


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 19, 2012)

lol to funny. I can't stop laughing. this is a quote from the page. To many funny things to take any out.

"Introducing Dumb-Bell Cutlery, a must for people actively looking to lose weight but not prepared to stop eating.:hungry3: Eat yourself skinny with these 1kg knives and forks and the 2kg dessert spoon (because you only use one hand fatty). This is going to revolutionise the diet industry and that is why they are so damn expensive (and they are hand made)."
:wink:


----------



## Birnando (Sep 6, 2012)

Diets will get most people nowhere in the long run.
Eat sensibly, and use more than you put in.
It's as simple as that imo.

A day without training is a meaningless day..


----------



## Twistington (Sep 6, 2012)

Birnando said:


> Diets will get most people nowhere in the long run.
> Eat sensibly, and use more than you put in.
> It's as simple as that imo.
> 
> A day without training is a meaningless day..



I prefer the Louis C.K philosofy when it comes to eating, a complete chaos and i'm done when I hate myself.


----------



## Carl (Sep 6, 2012)

You'd be surprised how many people are overweight mostly because they sit around all day, at work in the office, at home in front of Foot Network. If they stood all day, even if they didn't change their habits, pounds would almost magically fall off.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2012)

i wonder if they can make chopsticks that way...


----------



## bluntcut (Sep 8, 2012)

My other chopsticks - solid stainless steel nunchucks :biggrin:


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 8, 2012)

The most challenging chopsticks I have used were in Korea, they like them small, flat, and metal. You have me curious what a 2 lbs chopstick would be like to use.....and how large.


----------



## jgraeff (Sep 9, 2012)

It's mainly eating habits I've always been slim and all through school I ate 6+ times a day small meals: snacks always I. The go. I notice now still skinny but have put in a few pounds and I work my ass off 12+ hour shifts but it's because I can't find time to eat throughout the day I mean sure I pick at stuff throughout the day but usually unhealthy things. 

Standing alone or a regular active job
Isnt enough you have to eat right and small amounts throughout the day to keep your metabolism healthy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2012)

mc2442 said:


> The most challenging chopsticks I have used were in Korea, they like them small, flat, and metal. You have me curious what a 2 lbs chopstick would be like to use.....and how large.



they can be burning hot, too.... but i love them... their chopsticks and matching spoons are sooo great.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 18, 2012)

ROFL omg... I admit, I kind of want these. Maybe it'll make me think twice about eating everything. Could you imagine bringing that to work with you with your lunch? I'll be buff after a month!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 18, 2012)

]


mc2442 said:


> The most challenging chopsticks I have used were in Korea, they like them small, flat, and metal. You have me curious what a 2 lbs chopstick would be like to use.....and how large.



True. That's the normal kind here - very slim, slippery, and metal. Not the easiest.


----------

